

U.S. Cattle Herd Falls to 1958 Low as Losses Climb - cwan
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2010-01-27/u-s-cattle-herd-falls-to-1958-low-as-losses-climb-survey-says.html

======
frankus
Did anyone notice the little haiku (almost) at the end:

    
    
        Beef Cows Dairy Cows
        All Cattle Cows That That Have That Have
        & Calves Have Calved Calved Calved

------
johnl
glad to see the economics of supply,demand,and price working somewhere.

